# Looking for a room to rent in JBR or Dubai Marina



## ash2013 (Mar 5, 2013)

Dears,

I'm looking for a room to rent in a shared apartment or house, preferred location is JBR or Dubai Marina starting from May.

I'm a non smoker 30 year old male professional, organized and very clean. I work in media city and in need to move near work. Generally I'm pleasent guy, calm/quite and respect multi cultural environment. Origin from MENA but lived most of my life in Europe.

Eager to here from you if you have a vacant room 

Kind regards,


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Dubbizzle


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Please have a look in Dubizzle as people are not allowed to advertise rooms in the forum.


----------

